# The thing I wanted to mention is you have to have your head examined for even working with them they will sell you out in a second. The insurance I ha



## Chrisgotcheated (Nov 18, 2017)

The thing I wanted to mention is you have to have your head examined for even working with them they will sell you out in a second. The insurance I had with them never paid me a dime and my accident was 100% on the clock. Uber management started out a gang of questionable people that thought the app would be banned the first year by the courts, they were certain, you know how I know because there is more theft and cheating of the drivers and customers alike written right into the app. If you are interacting with Uber regularly or getting screwed. These are criminals people expect no more than that from them or Lyft. In fact if you have someone apply for a job with you and they were an office worker of any kind at either company and lasted a month this is not a good candidate. You have to be a snake to survive a mont huh at uber.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Things we didn't care about but learned anyway:_
1) Now we know how many holes it takes to fill the Albert Hall
2) Now we know how many characters it takes to fill the title space of an Uber People post

Other than that I don't see much in this post to disagree with.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chrisgotcheated said:


> The thing I wanted to mention is you have to have your head examined for even working with them they will sell you out in a second. The insurance I had with them never paid me a dime and my accident was 100% on the clock. Uber management started out a gang of questionable people that thought the app would be banned the first year by the courts, they were certain, you know how I know because there is more theft and cheating of the drivers and customers alike written right into the app. If you are interacting with Uber regularly or getting screwed. These are criminals people expect no more than that from them or Lyft. In fact if you have someone apply for a job with you and they were an office worker of any kind at either company and lasted a month this is not a good candidate. You have to be a snake to survive a mont huh at uber.


I actually really enjoy the job, make pretty good money and have 35k trips
I prefer to think of myself more like a weasel
Thanks for your input and valuable insight...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> _Things we didn't care about but learned anyway:_
> 1) We know how many holes it takes to fill the Albert Hall
> 2) We know how many characters it takes to fill the title space of an Uber People post
> 
> Other than that I don't see much in this post to disagree with.


I think we have to support equal-opportunity ranting, regardless of whether or not the rant is coherent. 

I have no idea what the OP is unhappy about, but I support it fully.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

I sort of figured that Rocky Balboa would eventually end up driving for Uber...










Give us a follow up when you sober up, Rock. 🍻


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I actually really enjoy the job, make pretty good money and have 35k trips
> I prefer to think of myself more like a weasel
> Thanks for your input and valuable insight...


35,000??? Holy smokes Batman


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)




----------

